# What rigs for Jacks



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

How far are the rigs from Orange Beach for Big Jacks? I have a 2670 Glacier Bay Island Runner, just curious? Thanks


----------



## abamadude (Mar 12, 2009)

50ish miles south south west.


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

Any particular rigs or do they all hold fish? I am planning a trip on August 28th, my initial plan is to go to yellow gravel, nipple elbow are so we can bottom fish and troll. Just want a plan B


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

They all hold fish.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

we catch bigger fish off natural bottom than off rigs this one was #113


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*fish ???*



recess said:


> we catch bigger fish off natural bottom than off rigs this one was #113


 Witch one is the fish ??Both look BIG


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

thanks guys for the info


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

submariner said:


> Witch one is the fish ??Both look BIG


Haha thanks Ed , the prettier one is the fish! Lol


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There are some scary big jacks on natural bottom spots and you will have a much greater chance of landing them VS having to use commercial grade tackle and dragging them from rigs. 

But to answer your question, the best rigs for decent sized AJs start at about 40 miles from Perdido Pass


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Which rig is 40 Chris and where is the best place to start looking for natural bottom are you talking rocks or drop off or what..


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

40 is a rough number but you'd be starting at rigs like the VK-251 and going beyond. The natural bottom spots are mostly peaks and larger rocks near the shelf. I have good numbers from 35 miles on out from Perdido Pass. You can catch AJs closer in of course, but for true reef donkeys I'd get in water over 200ft deep.


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

You can also get your live hard tails at 251. They were thick there on Tuesday


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

recess said:


> we catch bigger fish off natural bottom than off rigs this one was #113


 
Geez.. I wonder if I've hung into something like that before and thought it was a shark ? That is a full grown monster.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

jcasey said:


> Geez.. I wonder if I've hung into something like that before and thought it was a shark ? That is a full grown monster.


Absolutely , caught #100 jacks on the edge , And everyone of them I kept thinking this is a stupid shark!!!


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

recess said:


> we catch bigger fish off natural bottom than off rigs this one was #113


OMG, that would be the fish of a life time for me. I've gotta try and land one of them. Wow!!!


----------

